# kobian mercury pvm7 vga driver



## nithysarav (Nov 30, 2010)

can anyone help with vga driver for my friend.It seems to be a challenge.
I searched in google thoroughly but could not find
details

Manufacturer: Kobian PVM7

processor Intel Celeron 346
 Codename Prescott
 Specification  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 3.06GHz
 Package (platform ID) Socket 775 LGA (0x4)
 CPUID F.4.9
 Extended CPUID F.4
 Core Stepping G1
 Technology 90 nm
 Core Speed 3059.0 MHz
 Multiplier x FSB 23.0 x 133.0 MHz
 Northbridge VIA P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800/CN700 rev. 00
Southbridge VIA VT8237 rev. 00
Graphic Interface AGP
AGP Revision 3.0
AGP Transfer Rate 8x
AGP SBA supported, enabled
Memory Type DDR
Memory Size 256 MBytes
Channels Single
Memory Frequency 199.5 MHz (2:3)
Command Rate (CR) 2T

i have submitted with full hope on this site.This is the first time i have asked for tech help online.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try the sticky at the top of the page: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html

As you should have better luck with the hardware IDs.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

From the info you posted it is a VIA P4M800 Pro/P4M800 CE/VN800/CN700 rev. 00
Try this driver:
http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/P4M800Pro-P4M800CE_220001z_XP_wIShld_logod.zip

You should install the 4-1 chipset driver first:
http://www.viaarena.com/Driver/VIA_HyperionPro_V524A.zip


Posting all the errors in the Device Manager (yellow !) along with the Device ID will help to confirm the above drivers.

Bill


----------

